# 1973 Hewescraft Big Fisherman 14'



## ProduceMan (May 18, 2015)

Picked this up off CL for $600.14', 5' beam. Powered by a 15HP Tohatsu. She'll be outfitted for fishing the bays and the kelpbeds in So Cal. Plans include low decking, nav lights, bildge pump and a 15gal live bait tank with transom mount pump. I'm going to replace the middle seat with a 3/4" aluminum tube frame to support the bait tank. The frame will still have a seat on the port side and a vertical rod holder/small dashboard to starboard. Fuel tank is a Moeller 6gal bow tank that will share that space with a anchor. I'll update with pics as things progress.


----------



## kcsphil (May 18, 2015)

nice find. Looking forward to the build. Those tires, however . . . scream '70's hot rod!


----------



## CMOS (May 18, 2015)

First purchase: proper Bow stop with winch! :mrgreen: 

Nice find.


CMOS


----------



## ProduceMan (May 23, 2015)

Did a few things today. Pic #1, installed a 6" cleat in the bow and a couple of chocks to keep the anchor line away from the light. #2, got a Moeller 6gal bow tank that fits perfectly between the ribs. #3 & 4 shows the PVC conduit I got at HD to route the fuel line and keep it off the deck and out of the way. #5 are these really cool clamps from HD that are supporting the PVC, screwed in on the transom and underside of the benches. #6 the new Solas 4 blade prop. I went down a degree in pitch, OEM was an 8 this is a 7. Lastly my Craigslist shopping got me a new set of letters & numbers for $5. Also scored a winch stand complete with roller and end bells for $30 from the same guy. That's all for now...


----------



## RicksRodNReel (May 23, 2015)

That's a cool old boat!


----------



## diveralex (May 27, 2015)

That bow tank is sweet ! Where did you buy it ? And I am wondering , can the stock fuel pump handle such a long line from tank to motor ?


----------



## ProduceMan (May 27, 2015)

The tank was an online purchase from Wallyworld. I was going to cut a piece of ply to go up there, but the tank just fit between the ribs so good. Friend of mine has a Mirrocraft DF14 with 2 metal 6 gal tanks in his bow and the 25 Merc 2stroke has no delivery problems.


----------



## sonny.barile (May 28, 2015)

Looks pristine. Nice score.


----------



## ProduceMan (Jun 8, 2015)

Made a template for the deck today. It's going to be an ocean/bay boat so raised decks are out. Got the bow stop/ winch stand modified, painted and installed. HF winch. Made a light bar for the trailer lights out of 1 1/4 PVC. I ran the gunnel hold down strap thru the PVC and bungeed the light ends to the lift handles so everything comes off as a unit. Goes in the shop wed for waterpump and once over. In the water soon!


----------



## Ictalurus (Jun 9, 2015)

Looks real nice man! =D> 

Also have to say I like the trianglular tank up front.


----------



## ProduceMan (Jun 12, 2015)

A big thanks to HewesCraft! I emailed their customer service asking about getting some original graphics to replace the long ago faded ones.
Nothing from 1973 available but they are sending me these for free! You never know until you ask. Stoked!!!


----------



## ProduceMan (Jul 20, 2018)

Work on the boat has been a little here and there when I can. Today I tried out my homegrown live bait tank. I borrowed the idea from what the kayak guys have been building. It is a Vittle Vault pet food container that I got for $17 at the thrift store. Rated @ 16 gal, mine holds 14 gal due to the drain height. A Rule 500gph transom mount pump pvc plumbed over the transom to a hose with a ball valve. D-rings and velcro straps to secure it. The 3/4" inlet is on the corner down low to help flush scales and the outflow is an 1 1/2 thru hull out the side of the hull above the waterline. I have a screw on cap that fits on the thru hull when the tank is pulled out. The whole setup can be removed in less than 10 minutes. Also installed a kayak seat for passengers I got at a yard sale for $5.


----------

